# 1.7 million steps, again!



## Stitch147

I'm starting this thread to keep you all updated with how my 1.7 million step challenge is going.
If anyone wants to donate, here's the link to my page,








						Step towards a healthier you this summer
					

Take steps for your body. One million of them over three months – that’s about 10,000 steps a day. Steps to get fit. Steps to lose weight. And steps to raise funds that will change the lives of people living with diabetes.




					step.diabetes.org.uk
				




I'm gonna try and do daily updates or every couple of days. I'll even post pics of some of my walks and how I'm getting my steps in. 

Hope you'll follow me on my 1.7 million steps journey.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Go Stitch!


----------



## Lucyr

Well done. How many steps a day is that equivalent to?


----------



## Eddy Edson

Lucyr said:


> Well done. How many steps a day is that equivalent to?


18,000+.  That's a bit beyond me ....


----------



## Stitch147

Well today starts my 1.7 million step challenge, that's a lot of steps to do in 3 months. 
The sun is shining in my corner of Essex today so will be walking to work soon. If its a busy day I should easily get to about 12000 steps by the end of my shift. 
My days off work will be the days that I can boost my steps more with going for some longer walks.
And in a couple of weeks time I'm doing the London Poppy Quest so that will be a nice little boost to the total.
As long as the weather stays good I can get out and walk, walk, walk.

Good luck to everyone else taking part.


----------



## BlueArmy

Good on you for going for 1.7! I'm going for 1 publicly for sponsorship reason but want to try and do the 1.7 if I can! Will be tricky as I spend 9 hours a day sat down for work!


----------



## Stitch147

Well day one is almost over and I'm off to a good start.
Left home for work about 10 minutes earlier than normal so I can have a longer walk in. Hectic day at work (short staffed and busy) so plenty of steps. Then a nice walk home. 
Step total (a few more will be done before bed) - 19,156.
Steps to go - 1,680,844.

Here's a couple of pics from my walk to work.


----------



## BlueArmy

Managed to get 1 solid 11km walk in so hit nearly 16.000 steps! Bar is now set


----------



## Lucyr

Well done on a strong start, how did you get on with day 2? Having gone over my 11k target yesterday, I was under it today at 9,something. Averaging out not far from target though.


----------



## BlueArmy

Busted it today, 17359 so far. With yesterday have enough steps in the bank now to take a day off already! Although going to keep going and see if I can push through the million ans hit the 1.7!

Its the final number that counts and its the weekend now so chance to get some hours in the bank Lucyr, were smashing it. I would say though, a tendon in the back of my left knee is aching and I have a blister forming on my right heel to keep an eye on already!!


----------



## Lucyr

BlueArmy said:


> Busted it today, 17359 so far. With yesterday have enough steps in the bank now to take a day off already! Although going to keep going and see if I can push through the million ans hit the 1.7!
> 
> Its the final number that counts and its the weekend now so chance to get some hours in the bank Lucyr, were smashing it. I would say though, a tendon in the back of my left knee is aching and I have a blister forming on my right heel to keep an eye on already!!


I have a 350 mile drive to do on Sunday so I’d better try and be over on steps tomorrow then!


----------



## BlueArmy

Lucyr said:


> I have a 350 mile drive to do on Sunday so I’d better try and be over on steps tomorrow then!


Walk it and your done, take next 89 days off!!!


----------



## BlueArmy

if you do say 3 km’s after each meal so basically go for a 30 min walk after each meal you get the benefit of bringing your BG levels down quicker and its easier I think


----------



## BlueArmy

Has everyone downloaded the Sweatcoin app? As you walk you earn coins you can then convert to charitable causes or use them to buy yourself something. It’s free - so your the product. But you can subscribe and double the amount of rewards.


----------



## Stitch147

Day 2 - Yesterday was another busy day at work. 18,286 steps completed yesterday.
It's my weekend off. So it's Strollercise this morning, an hours class is approx 6000 steps. So should be able to get 10,000 steps in by lunchtime. As long as its dry tomorrow will be going for a walk in my local woods and will hide some painted rocks on the way.
Will update later.
Steps left to go - 1,680,844


----------



## Northerner

That's a lot of steps @Stitch147 !   According to my Garmin the most steps I have done in a single month is 400k, and that was back in 2018  I'm hampered at the moment with plantar fasciitis in my left foot and tendonitis in my right foot - it's tolerable, but does preclude me from doing too much  Good luck, and make sure you don't push too hard and injure yourself!


----------



## Stitch147

Sweaty halfway through Strollercise selfie!!!


----------



## BlueArmy

Done my 15k for the day, now I can put the feet up with a bottle of red and watch the England game!


----------



## Stitch147

Managed to get in 17,632 steps yesterday. Just under 6000 steps was my Strollercise class. 
Not sure what the weather is going to do today, but hopefully I'll be able to get a walk in.
Steps left to go - 1,663,213


----------



## Lucyr

Well done both, I managed 15k yesterday too (slightly achey legs at the end of the day), to make up for not expecting many steps today


----------



## Stitch147

Sunday wasn't too bad. Managed to get a walk in, no photos as I didn't take me phone out with me! Completed another 15,495 steps.


----------



## BlueArmy

Stitch147 said:


> Sunday wasn't too bad. Managed to get a walk in, no photos as I didn't take me phone out with me! Completed another 15,495 steps.


14,000 yesterday pretty much in one, 2 hour 11km stomp!

With today, now gone past 75.000 steps! Not bad for 5 days!


----------



## BlueArmy

So, I have just broken the 100,000 steps mark within the week - so on target to complete 1.4m steps if I keep it up! Might have to stretch the target to 1.7m.

I have started running some of them also (did 8km walk today, ran 1km of it (walked, then ran until HR got to 160bpm, let it drop to 120bpm then repeated), tomorrow, will aim to run 1.15km, and so on until I am running the lot come end of September!).


----------



## Stitch147

I've broken the 100k step mark too. Will update steps later. I'll have to work extra hard with my steps as I've just booked a 10 day holiday in August. Done almost 13000 steps so far today, not bad for my day off. Did have a nice walk to gp surgery for the dreaded hba1c blood test this morning. 
Picture of me in local park in large coffee walking home after visiting vampires!


----------



## mage 1

Stitch147 said:


> Sunday wasn't too bad. Managed to get a walk in, no photos as I didn't take me phone out with me! Completed another 15,495 steps.


Well done


----------



## Stitch147

10 full day in and it's not going too badly. It's been quite busy in work and that definitely helps towards the step total. I should hit the 200,000 steps by the end of today. I'm on target for completing the 1.7 million steps on time.
Here's my steps so far.
Day 1 - 19356
Day 2 - 18286
Day 3 - 17631
Day 4 - 15495
Day 5 - 18854
Day 6 - 19866
Day 7 - 19744
Day 8 - 17941
Day 9 - 18447
Day 10 - 20375
Total - 185,995
Left to go - 1,514,005


----------



## BlueArmy

I am ahead of target at the moment but only pushing for 1 million. I have started running stretches of my “walks” and i’ve noticed this is actually bringing my step count down! Quite annoying - but ultimately my fitness is improving so its a fair trade off!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great stuff to all of you taking part!

Brilliant to see your progress.


----------



## BlueArmy

Broke another barrier today, although think I may need to rest the legs for a day soon! 15% complete……in 11 days, 81 to go.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

BlueArmy said:


> Broke another barrier today, although think I may need to rest the legs for a day soon! 15% complete……in 11 days, 81 to go.
> 
> View attachment 17863



Great stuff @BlueArmy - Keep going!


----------



## Stitch147

It's gonna be a hot Strollercise class today. I'm doing the London Poppy quest 10km tomorrow. So will do a proper update tomorrow evening. Steps going good.


----------



## Lucyr

Stitch147 said:


> It's gonna be a hot Strollercise class today. I'm doing the London Poppy quest 10km tomorrow. So will do a proper update tomorrow evening. Steps going good.
> View attachment 17961


Have fun and keep hydrated in the hot weather!


----------



## BlueArmy

Stitch147 said:


> It's gonna be a hot Strollercise class today. I'm doing the London Poppy quest 10km tomorrow. So will do a proper update tomorrow evening. Steps going good.


Good luck! Wear a hat! Going to have a run in a bit then go for a swim down the beach. 

I passed 200,000 steps yesterday- 20% complete! And my sponsorship rose to £380 so its all going well!


----------



## Stitch147

What a scorcher!!! Took part in the London Poppy Quest today. Its a 10km walk looking for clues to answer questions as you go. I done the walk with my best mate and her sister. This year's walk started and finished at the Royal Naval College and took us round Greenwich Park and surrounding areas. 
The worst part was walking up Maze Hill and up to Greenwich observatory. But it was worth the views once up there.
It took us a little bit longer than normal but the heat didn't help. 
Total steps today so far - 26899
Total steps completed (not including today) ' 311213
Steps left to go - 1,388,787.

Here's a few pics from today.


----------



## BlueArmy

Passed the quarter mark yesterday with a lunchtime 6km walk - in that scorching heat!!! Earned this!


----------



## Stitch147

BlueArmy said:


> Passed the quarter mark yesterday with a lunchtime 6km walk - in that scorching heat!!! Earned this!
> 
> View attachment 18009


Well done. I've crossed the 350,000 steps barrier now.


----------



## BlueArmy

Stitch147 said:


> Well done. I've crossed the 350,000 steps barrier now.


I can’t keep up with you with my lazy ar@e office job, having to make a big effort to get the 2 hours a day exercise in already! I’m in awe!

However - I don’t need to keep up with you, just support you!

Have doubled your donations, you deserve the T-shirt! My donation will get you the key ring, another £100 and the T-shirt is yours!


----------



## Stitch147

BlueArmy said:


> I can’t keep up with you with my lazy ar@e office job, having to make a big effort to get the 2 hours a day exercise in already! I’m in awe!
> 
> However - I don’t need to keep up with you, just support you!
> 
> Have doubled your donations, you deserve the T-shirt! My donation will get you the key ring, another £100 and the T-shirt is yours!
> 
> View attachment 18021


Thank you for your very kind donation. X
I used to do an office job so I know its not easy to always get steps in. I'm lucky where I work it's busy and I'm always walking round on my 8 hour shifts, plus it's just over a mile from home to work.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Stitch147 said:


> Well done. I've crossed the 350,000 steps barrier now.
> View attachment 18020


Too good!

50k steps ahead of me for the month.


----------



## BlueArmy

One good turn deserves another. I got a $100 donation from a colleague in California last night. Got international investment going on here! £70 off my target now (on £430 trying to hit £500)


----------



## BlueArmy

More exciting news - my HbA1C was tested yesterday - its gone from 52 to 44 in 3 months - so helping myself and the charity!


----------



## BlueArmy

Stitch147 said:


> it's just over a mile from home to work.


At the moment - home to work is about 8 steps from the kitchen into the temporary office! Its a nightmare for steps!


----------



## Stitch147

Sorry I've not updated for a while its been a bit hectic lately.
Steps are still racking up and I've past the 500,000 mark now.

I'm still on my way to completing the 1.7 million steps by the end of September. Hoping the weather stays OK so I can get some walks in before my holiday in just over 3 weeks time.

Total steps so far - 536,072
Steps left to go - 1,163,928


----------



## BlueArmy

Stitch147 said:


> Sorry I've not updated for a while its been a bit hectic lately.
> Steps are still racking up and I've past the 500,000 mark now.
> 
> I'm still on my way to completing the 1.7 million steps by the end of September. Hoping the weather stays OK so I can get some walks in before my holiday in just over 3 weeks time.
> 
> Total steps so far - 536,072
> Steps left to go - 1,163,928


Awesome work!!!

I also hit the another milestone yesterday and still ahead of target to do the Million - but finding it harder at the moment as I have started running my steps and my legs need recovery days to get over that!! Had to take 2 rest days in the last 7. On the flip side - can now run 2km’s
without stopping - aiming for 5 by the end of August!!


----------



## Stitch147

BlueArmy said:


> Awesome work!!!
> 
> I also hit the another milestone yesterday and still ahead of target to do the Million - but finding it harder at the moment as I have started running my steps and my legs need recovery days to get over that!! Had to take 2 rest days in the last 7. On the flip side - can now run 2km’s
> without stopping - aiming for 5 by the end of August!!
> 
> View attachment 18123


Well done. I tried running once and realised it wasn't for me. I'll stick to me walking.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Amazing stuff you two! Really inspiring. Thanks for keeping us updated


----------



## Stitch147

A quick update for you all. Steps still going good as work is busy and we're short staffed most days! Add in Strollercise and extra walking I've now passed the 600,000 step mark. 

I'm still doing some walking on my days off to make sure I keep my steps up. 
Total steps so far - 668,679
Steps left to go - 1,032,321


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Stitch147 said:


> A quick update for you all. Steps still going good as work is busy and we're short staffed most days! Add in Strollercise and extra walking I've now passed the 600,000 step mark.
> View attachment 18248
> I'm still doing some walking on my days off to make sure I keep my steps up.
> Total steps so far - 668,679
> Steps left to go - 1,032,321


As always, you = hero!

I'm trotting along behind you at 527,000 steps.


----------



## mage 1

Well done


----------



## BlueArmy

Well done Stitch! Your effort is indeed heroic! As is yours Eddy!

I am pulling up the rear on around 450,000 at the moment - my pace has really slowed over the last two weeks as I have been forced back to the office and its a 3 hour commute daily to do that which has really sucked the hours out of my day.

I am also running most of my steps now which is dragging my total now. However my cardio health (VO2 Max) has moved up a category from a shameful “low” to a slightly less disappointing “below average”, but I am on my way towards above average and feeling better for it! Getting fitter by the day.

My libre freestyle app is indicating a average HbA1C of 33 at the moment which is cracking!!

On holiday soon so will shove the pace up and believe I am still on target to do this! Also up stupidly early today to squeeze 10,000 in on the treadmill before the day really starts and should do another 10-15 today with dog walking and running about.


----------



## Stitch147

Well I've now passed the 850,000 steps mark.
I've completed 879,407 steps so far. I should be able to complete the 1.7 million steps by the end of September. It looks like my holiday next week is going ahead, so I'll have to make sure I get some walks in before and after I'm away.


----------



## Stitch147

I'm almost at the 1 million step mark, hoping to reach that milestone over the weekend. 

Being able to walk extra before and after work, plus running around at work some days when it's busy definitely helps. I can go away on my holiday next week knowing that I'll be able to hit the 1.7 million steps by the end of September.


----------



## BlueArmy

Good Effort!! Not sure what sort of holiday your doing, but I am on holiday at the moment and it has given my steps a boost, just passed 600K which is great, defo on for the million at the moment!


----------



## Stitch147

BlueArmy said:


> Good Effort!! Not sure what sort of holiday your doing, but I am on holiday at the moment and it has given my steps a boost, just passed 600K which is great, defo on for the million at the moment!


I'm off to lanzarote for 10 nights from Monday. Will probably get in about 10,000 steps a day.


----------



## Stitch147

I've passed the 1 million step mark! Just under 700,000 to go now. I can relax a bit whilst on my holiday now. As long as I get the minimum of 10,000 steps a day, I should still be on target for reaching 1.7 million by the end of September.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Stitch147 said:


> I've passed the 1 million step mark! Just under 700,000 to go now. I can relax a bit whilst on my holiday now. As long as I get the minimum of 10,000 steps a day, I should still be on target for reaching 1.7 million by the end of September.
> View attachment 18398


Excellent!

Me = 768K, a bit over three quarters of a Stitch


----------



## Stitch147

Well, despite being on holiday and sunning myself in rather hot lanzarote,  still getting my steps in. As well as a minimum of 3 walks a day (after breakfast, after lunch and after dinner) I'm taking part in many of the daily activities including, rifle shooting, archery, water polo, water volleyball, French boules, darts and aqua gym. I thought I was coming away to relax!!!


----------



## Stitch147

And yes, I am a 45 year old with a Stitch swimsuit!


----------



## Stitch147

Well I'm back after my 10 day holiday and boy did I need it. I still managed to get a fair amount of steps in whilst I was away. I've now passed the 1.2 million step mark. I'm back to work tomorrow so should be able to make it to the 1.7 mark by the end of the month.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

BlueArmy said:


> Awesome work!!!
> 
> I also hit the another milestone yesterday and still ahead of target to do the Million - but finding it harder at the moment as I have started running my steps and my legs need recovery days to get over that!! Had to take 2 rest days in the last 7. On the flip side - can now run 2km’s
> without stopping - aiming for 5 by the end of August!!
> 
> View attachment 18123



Great stuff @BlueArmy 

And huge congrats to you @Stitch147 for smashing through 1,000,000 steps, with interest!


----------



## BlueArmy

Great Job! Have passed 800,000 now and still on target! And hit my fundraising target of £500 this week.


----------



## BlueArmy

Managed to squeeze in 50,000 since my last post on Friday…..with days remaining I only need to average 8000 odd a day to get it over the line! Although I want to finish around 1.1m if I can!


----------



## Stitch147

15 days to go and 262,307 steps until I reach 1.7 million steps. I need to average just under 17,500 steps a day to complete the distance. Should be doable at work. I've missed not doing my other walks this year, hopefully I'll be able to sign up to a few more next year.


----------



## Stitch147

Well with days to go until the end of the challenge the 1.7million steps is in sight. I have now completed 1,578,489 steps. So that's just 122,511 to go.
As one challenge ends another one starts. I'm signed up to do the 100 miles in October challenge also for Diabetes UK.


----------



## BlueArmy

I am on 940,000 - have planned a grande finale walk for Saturday - 25k’s - close it in style. Think my next challenge will be a 10k run - going to start training for that now


----------



## BlueArmy

BlueArmy said:


> I am on 940,000 - have planned a grande finale walk for Saturday - 25k’s - close it in style. Think my next challenge will be a 10k run - going to start training for that now


thats 25km’s in one go not 25000 steps!


----------



## BlueArmy

BlueArmy said:


> thats 25km’s in one go not 25000 steps!


Yesterday - I completed my close out walk.

I have 16,000 steps left until I hit a million which I will complete today with the dog that has done about 600,000 with me already!

Most of my million were long walks that elevated the heart rate or were at a jogging pace either on a running machine or in parks - They included walks along beaches, up hills, along coast paths, through forests and around city centres.

Have gone from being type 2 diabetic to non-diabetic hyperglycaemic. Lost 3 stone and have  got to a point where I can run 5kms without stopping.

Thank you diabetes UK for the challenge - I hope the £500 I raised helps you continue helping people like me.

Smashed it.


----------



## BlueArmy

Thats it folks! Challenge met.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Well done both of you! Quite an achievement.


----------



## Stitch147

I've done it!!! I've passed the 1.7 million step mark. It's my day off work today and I will admit I'm going nowhere! I've done regular walks on my days off to make sure I get my steps in, but today I can't be bothered! Lol. Instead I'm sitting and watching TV whilst painting flower pots!


----------



## mage 1

Well done x


----------



## BlueArmy

Stitch147 said:


> I've done it!!! I've passed the 1.7 million step mark. It's my day off work today and I will admit I'm going nowhere! I've done regular walks on my days off to make sure I get my steps in, but today I can't be bothered! Lol. Instead I'm sitting and watching TV whilst painting flower pots!
> View attachment 18686View attachment 18687


Great effort! Well done to you! Feet up deserved


----------



## Kopiert

Wow, wow, wow to both of you. Incredible.


----------



## Stitch147

My bling turned up in the post today. Another one to add to my collection.


----------



## Kopiert

That is awesome - well done


----------



## Kkayy

Amazing! Well done x


----------

